# Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser



## Lupus (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,
im Frühjahr geht es für mich 1 Woche zum Fischen und das wird bedeuten 1 Woche essen vom Kocher.
Mein bisheriger Nahrungsplan am Wasser stellte sich meistens wie folgt dar:
Hopfenkaltschale an einer Variation von fettigem Grillgut|rolleyes
oder
Hopfenkaltschale an einer Variation von Dosensuppen und zum Dessert Pulvercapo an Sahne-Whiskey-Likör.

Auf die Dauer nicht wirklich abwechslungsreich (und gesund)! 

Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einfachen Rezepten zum Kochen am Wasser, hier dürfen gerne auch frische Zutaten Verwendung finden. Bitte beachtet das wir (Kumpel kommt mit) 2 Töpfe einen Wasserkocher und eine Pfanne zum Einsatz bringen können! Messer und Unterlage zum schneiden ist da!

Bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge!!

Gruß
Lupus#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> im Frühjahr geht es für mich 1 Woche zum Fischen und das wird bedeuten 1 Woche essen vom Kocher.
> Mein bisheriger Nahrungsplan am Wasser stellte sich meistens wie folgt dar:
> Hopfenkaltschale an einer Variation von fettigem Grillgut|rolleyes
> ...


 



Pochierte Kormoranbrust in Boiliekruste an Brennesslsalat. 
 Als Getränk Fencheltee mit Wildhonig.:m 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser*

zwibeln mit fleischkäss, sahne geschnätzeltes mit pilzen,nudeln. pasta mit gemüsse. gyros mit brot. salat mit pustenbrust streifen, 

da wir hunter ja viel zeit haben beim angeln wird auch viel gekocht


----------



## TJ. (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser*

Da gibts doch so viel was man machen kann das größte problem ist wie ich finde eigentlich nur die Kühlung. Wenn die vorahnden ist kann man alles machen. Und das schleppen ist halt ein begrenzender faktor.

Nudelgerichte, Hähnchenbrust bratkartoffeln eigentlich geht alles aufm kocher. Und wenn man sich etwas auskennt findet man viele frische Kräuter direkt in der umgebung

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser*

Ich würd so Maggi Päckchen kaufen da gibts Sachen wie "Bauerntopf" "Hühnerbrust in Sahnesoße" Chilli Con Carne "Fischgerichte mit frischen Filets" und weiß der Geier was es da alles gibt....speziell in denn Bauerntopf kommt 500g Hackfleisch rein 2 Paprikas bissle Sahne und Wasser zum aufgießen das Pulver rein rumrühren fertig.

Natürlich als erstes 1-2 Zwiebeln schneiden paar Knoblauchzehen mit kleinhäckseln und beides aber nur kurz alleine anbraten,dann machst das Hackfleisch mit da rein,weil wenn die Zwiebel/Knoblauch schon halb fertig sind verbrennen die bis das Hackf. fertig ist.....natürlich das Hack gut würzen und wenns fertig ist machst alles in ne Schüssel und bratest deine geschnittenen Paprika kurz an(kannst noch was anderes mit rein machen...wie du willst) und machst das Hackfleisch mit den Zwiebeln/Knoblauch wieder dazu....mit Wasser aufgießen das Maggi Päckchen rein(für 2 Leute solltest 2 Päckchen nehmen) aufkochen und fertig(ich mach da noch rohe Kartoffeln mit rein so 3-6stück je nach Größe die werden da auch gar)....musst halt schauen wann die Kartoffeln gar sind dann kannsts essen.

Das ganze geht keine 20 Minuten und schmeckt oberlecker....die meisten bzw wohl fast alle würdens nicht bemerken das die Soße nicht selber gemacht ist!

Mit 2 Päckchen sollts wenn Ihr keine Vielfresser  seit locker 2 Tage reichen!
Und so gibts von Maggi und Co Zig verschiedene Päckchen,geht alles echt super schnell und man hat immer viel frisches Zeugs mit drin,ich mach halt meist mehr Grünzeugs rein wie auf den Packungen steht und vorallem oft auch noch andere Gemüse was meist garnicht drauf steht,sollt halt bissle zusammen passen...

Auf denn Packungen steht auch drauf was du für frische Zutaten einkaufen musst,wie gesgat beim Bauerntopf würd ich immer noch Kartoffeln mit dazu machen,dann ist da bissle mehr Zeugs drin und es stopft auch besser,aus den Restlichen Kartoffeln kannst dann am 3. Tag Bratkartofel machen,mit Speck und Ei,weiß der Geier.....

Da ich aktuell keine Freundin hab sind solche Sachen zu 70% meine Hauptnahrung (so komplettes Fertig Zeugs mag ich überhaupt nicht,pfuideifel das geht noch weil ja eigentlich alle Zutaten frisch sind,is ja nur die Soße)weil ich viel zufaul bin für mich alleine da ein Mega Menü hinzuzaubern!


----------



## colognecarp (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser*

Moin, ich hatte da vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mal einen Trööt zu gebastellt, Guckst du hier 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/sho...ighlight=karpfenangler+nahrungsangewohnheiten


----------



## colognecarp (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser*

Das e bei Specimen müsst ihr euch natürlich noch dazu denken #t


----------



## jac (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser*

Na also wenn Ihr doch ein Pfanne und Töpfe zur Verfügung habt geht doch wirklich einiges aus der Ruck-Zuck-Küche.

z. B. Bratkartoffel in beliebigen Variationen. Wenn´s sein soll kann man auch die vorgegarten Kartoffelscheiben aus dem Glas nehmen.
Eine handvoll Schinkenwürfel in der Pfanne anbraten, eine ordendliche Portion (vorgegarte) Kartoffelscheiben dazu mitbraten, Salz, Pfeffer und nachher noch zwei Eier drüber. Wenn gewünscht schnibbelste noch eine Wurst oder ein stück (gewürztes) Fleisch mit rein. Schmeckt lecker und ist in kürzester Zeit gemacht.

oder:

Nudel al dente kochen, in die Pfanne kurz anbraten, ein Glas Fertig-Pesto einer beliebigen Geschmacksrichtung dazu und schön unterrühren. Noch etwas Käse drüberhobeln und etwas unterheben bis er schön verlaufen ist. Ist billig, schnell und lecker.

oder :

Pfannkuchen, such Dir ein einfaches Rezept welches dir am ehesten zusagt. Bereite den Teig vor, diesen dann (zumeist) etwas gehen lassen. Als "Draufgabe" beliebige Zutaten bereitstellen. z.B. Nutella, Käse und Schinken, Marmeladen etc. Pfanne heiß machen und los geht´s  !


Mit so einfachen Sachen kann man sich doch prima ein paar Tage über Wasser halten ohne ins "11-Uhr-Loch" zu fallen.
Diese beliebigen drei Vorschläge kosten weniger als ein Beutel Boilies und erzeugen in wenig Zeit zufriedene Gesichter.|supergri   

Viel Spass bei Eurem nächsten Ansitz und mach ein paar  Bilder!


Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rezepte fürs Kochen am Wasser*

Zu den "Maggi-Päckchen": die Hausmarke vom Lidl hat die gleiche Qualität und ist günstiger.

Kühlen ist auch kein Problem...
Klick: trockeneis4you - Jetzt Online die Mobile Kälte bestellen! - Styro-Versandboxen & Trockeneisbehälter

Das Zeug kannste auch bei anderen Herstellern beziehen, Google hilft da weiter. Das Zeug friert sehr gut (ca. -70Grad). Einfach eine Kühlbox mit der Frostware packen und dann je nach Bedarf die Sachen auftauen.

@LuPus: zu denen kannste auch hinfahren, die sind in Bad Hönningen...

Aber Vorsicht bei Hackfleich, Geflügel und anderen rohen Fleischprodukten. Die kann man gefroren mitnehmen, aber es besteht immer die Gefahr das sich beim auftauen Salmonellen bilden.
Deswegen ist es besser die Sachen zu Hause vorkochen und gefroren mitzunehmen. Warm gemacht sind die ja schnell.

Bei Salaten darauf achten, das keine rohes Eier oder Mayonaise verarbeitet sind. Zumindest wenn man sie erst gegen Ende vom Ansitz verzehren will. Solange sie verschlossen sind, kann man die in einer Kühlbox aber ohne weiteres 2 Tage aufheben ohne Risiko.

Wenn man die Chance hat zu Metro usw. zu kommen, dann kann man sich da relativ preiswert mit Schnitzel und Frikadellen eindecken.

_*Ganz wichtig: nehmt euch die Hygiene-Tücher von Sakrotan mit bzw. ein ähnliches Produkt, womit man sich die Hände nach dem "Waldgang" desinfizieren kann. Denn was nützt das beste Essen, wenn es im Schnelldurchgang aus allen Körperöffnungen wieder rauskommt. 
Auch das Kochgeschirr sollte nach jeder Benutzung in Trinkwasser gespühlt werden und nicht im Seewasser....*_


----------

